# tarjeta de sonido



## anukdia (Mar 25, 2008)

Me gustaria saber la potencia que tiene una tarjeta de sonido standard, y con cuantos juegos de altavoces (activos) se puede cargar.

Si pongo varios ¿perjudicaria la tarjeta por la carga?  ¿bajaria el nivel de sonido con más carga?

gracias


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 25, 2008)

anukdia, las placas de sonido convensionales de hoy en día no tienen salida de potencia, es símplemente una salida de línea para entrar directamente en algún amplificador o auriculares (seguramente hay alguna placa que sí venga con esa opción). Si enchufaras esto a un par de parlantes directamente tendrías una señal muy chiquita y escucharías muy bajito.
Respecto de la sobrecarga, no creo que vayas a tener problemas porque todas vienen preparadas para trabajar en corto circuito pero después de agregar dos o tres altavoces activos vas a empezar a notar la diferencia, no es la manera adecuada de hacerlo.

Slds...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 26, 2008)

Si son altavoces activos (preamplificados) no deberias tener problemas con la pequeña señal de salida del PC


----------



## anukdia (Mar 26, 2008)

aunque sean varios, es que pensaba conectar como minimo 3 juegos.
Se que es una señal de linea para entrar directamente a una mesa de mezcla o a un amplificador, por eso me gustaria saber si lo puedo conectar a varios altavoces activos(autoamplificados) o a varias etapas de potencia.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 26, 2008)

Con probar nada se va a romper, yo te diría que hagas la prueba y veas si satisface tus necesidades. Lo peor que te puede pasar es que tengas que subir mucho el volumen de tus altavoces activos para obtener el volumen que necesitabas y empieces a escuchar con más ruido.

Slds...


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

Suponiendo que cada amplificador tenga una impedancia de 10K, pudes colocar hasta 10 de esos por cada salida.

Explicacion: Z(carga) = 10K / 10 = 1K

O mejor 5, para no tener una perdida notable.


----------

